# Looking for small EDC knife - around USD70-100



## my name is fake (Mar 11, 2006)

preferabbly drop point and comboedge.

Any suggestions? Thank you.
No preference for steel or locking mechanism.


----------



## billgr (Mar 11, 2006)

*Look to spyderco and benchmade*

dont let the price fool you......for about $45 you can get a spyderco Delica 4. i own about 10 folders that range in price from $20-150. this is my main EDC. i think this is the best thought out knife i've ever handled.

Spyderco and Benchmade seem to be the preferred folders on this forum..... and for good reasons!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

I really like the Benchmite, they can be had both as auto and as manual action.


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll second the Benchmite. The old style.


----------



## savumaki (Mar 11, 2006)

Check out the Fallkniven U2.
I got one to replace a lost Kershaw that had been around for years but decided to go astray.

Can't say enough about it (check the knife forums for comments). It is very light, sturdy, with an incredible edge that doesn't seem to ever need sharpening (not a combo if that is an absolute must), you may not need a combo with the powdered metal edge on the U2.

At around $50 it is GREAT value. IMO.

Karl


----------



## Steve Andrews (Mar 11, 2006)

I recommend the Benchmade 556S. $56.25 from New Graham Knives.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2006)

savumaki said:


> Check out the Fallkniven U2.
> I got one to replace a lost Kershaw that had been around for years but decided to go astray.
> 
> Can't say enough about it (check the knife forums for comments). It is very light, sturdy, with an incredible edge that doesn't seem to ever need sharpening (not a combo if that is an absolute must), you may not need a combo with the powdered metal edge on the U2.
> ...


What's a good reputable online source for this knife?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 11, 2006)

You might like the Spyderco Centofante III if it's a style you can live with. Thin (but not as thin as reviews will lead you to think), sharp blade, slender handle, lockback mechanism. It's very light and easy to carry.


----------



## KSH92474 (Mar 11, 2006)

i second the mini grip. i have the full size and love it.



Steve Andrews said:


> I recommend the Benchmade 556S. $56.25 from New Graham Knives.


----------



## VWTim (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll recommend the BM Griptilians again, wither Mini or full size for what fits your needs. I have a full size Ritter grip I EDC, absolutely love it.


----------



## billgr (Mar 11, 2006)

*question for ABTOMAT*

that Spyderco Centofante III sure looks very similar to the endura

about the same blade length...same steel...same FRN handle.....about the same price!!

so whats the difference (if you know)??


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Mar 11, 2006)

Another vote for the Benchmade 556 Mini-Griptilian!

If you can, order the latest version with 154CM steel. There's nothing wrong with the older 440C steel (it's excellent) but the 154CM is a slight upgrade in edge-holding.


----------



## diggdug13 (Mar 11, 2006)

wow these are all soooo nice....

I've got a Titanium handle Ceramic blade, bokertree knife for my EDC pocket knife. I truly think this is the best for *ME* 






Doug


----------



## ghostrider (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: question for ABTOMAT*



billgr said:


> that Spyderco Centofante III sure looks very similar to the endura
> 
> about the same blade length...same steel...same FRN handle.....about the same price!!
> 
> so whats the difference (if you know)??


Well, besides the different grip, different blade shape, and different grind, the E4 has a quad-position clip while the C3 is two position for RH carry only. The C3 also only has one liner while the E4 has two. There is also a different grip pattern as well as jimping on the handle spine of the E4. Another difference is that the E4 is all screw construction while the C3 is riveted. There may be more, but that’s about all I can think of “off the top of my head.”

Centofante III:

length overall 7 9/16" (192 mm) blade length 3 1/8" (79 mm) blade steel VG-10 length closed 4 1/2" (115 mm) cutting edge 3" (76 mm) weight 2.5 oz (71 g) hole diameter 1/2" (13 mm) blade thickness 5/64" (2 mm) handle material FRN






Endura FRN:

length overall 8 3/4" (222 mm) blade length 3 3/4" (96 mm) blade steel VG-10 length closed 5" (127 mm) cutting edge 3 7/16" (88 mm) weight 3.6 oz. (103 g) hole diameter 1/2" (13 mm) blade thickness 1/8" (3 mm) handle material FRN





All images and information and pictures taken from the Spyderco website at:

http://spyderco.com/catalog/


----------



## Minjin (Mar 11, 2006)

Spyderco Calypso Jr. 

Can't beat it.

Mark


----------



## Fringe (Mar 11, 2006)

Your search is over. Go on areomedix.com and pick up a Ritter Grip from Benchmade. I used to EDC a regular grip and loved it, then moved up to the Ritter mini and thought I had the best knife ever because of the better steel that holds an edge and cuts like a laser (S30V), then I decided to get the full size and at first thought it was too big, but decided to try it anyway and boy was I glad. I love this knife and feel I have finally found a knife that is THE BEST. Now people here will talk about the Sebs and I know they are good and I also know they are way out of your range, but compared to the Ritters axis lock, I think it fails because of the fact you can open and CLOSE a ritter, or any Benchamde with axis, EASILY with ONE hand. So fast that I have had people tell me they thought I was running an auto.


----------



## billgr (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks for the feedback on the E4 vs C3. E4 seems more appealing to me.


----------



## chamenos (Mar 11, 2006)

Yet another vote for the BM 555/556!

I can't say enough about the quality of the Axis lock. Lockbacks and liner locks are absolutely primitive in comparison.

The 556 can be easily opened AND closed one-handed, without requiring your fingers to cross the path of the closing blade, or perform near impossible feats of contortion. The speed of a well broken-in Axis lock in a skilled hand would put most automatic knives to shame, and beat them hands down in reliability (in addition to being 100% legal).

Having said that, handling the knife in person is the most important factor in making a decision. Myself, and many others have found the mini-griptilian knives superior in ergonomics to the Spyderco Delica, but there are probably just as many who are of the opposite opinion. On-screen discussion and remote dissection of the pros and cons of your choices only go so far!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 11, 2006)

Just curious, because I thought I saw the Benchmite for $200.00 in my area(?)(!) So with that price range of $70.00~$100.00—The Spyderco Dragonfly (I have that one in S/S) is another alter-native as it is smaller than the excellent Delica.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## savumaki (Mar 11, 2006)

http://www.knifeworks.com/
Try these people- they did fine by me.



Monolith said:


> What's a good reputable online source for this knife?


----------



## wquiles (Mar 11, 2006)

I EDC two knives (both of them Axis locks, which is my prefered lock), depending if I am at work (small one) or not (large one). My large EDC is the Benchmade Presidio with custom scales - it is simply built like a tank, and my small EDC is a Small Roug Ritter, with premium S30V steel. The small Doug Ritter would be what I would recommend given your goals - it is a fantastic knive and the S30V steel is awesome 

Will


----------



## Skyline (Mar 11, 2006)

CHC said:


> Just curious, because I thought I saw the Benchmite for $200.00 in my area(?)(!) So with that price range of $70.00~$100.00—The Spyderco Dragonfly (I have that one in S/S) is another alter-native as it is smaller than the excellent Delica.
> 
> Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!



Original Benchmite was $80 or so. The new Benchmite II is $28 and a great deal. I love it as an office EDC.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 11, 2006)

Another vote for the Benchmade Benchmite. If you want smaller, the Spyderco Jester is nice.


----------



## ghostrider (Mar 11, 2006)

I almost forgot.

I don't think anyone has mentioned the Spyderco Native. They can be had at some Wal-Marts for $40.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Skyline! I must have seen something else then. . .:huh:

And like GhostRider said about the Spyderco Native too!


----------



## Fringe (Mar 11, 2006)

Its all about the steel in my book. Since running the S30V, I could never have another knife, unless it is my new M2 Ritter! S30V is awesome, the stuff never dulls and when it seems to loose its laser cutting properties, you just touch it to a nice ceramic rod and you are razor again. I just cannot say enough about the Ritters. I used to hang at the Benchmade forum, but after I got into my Ritters, I had to leave, cause it was all I could write about so people were getting annoyed by the fact that it was all I would ever write about, or so I was at least, so now I hang here.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 11, 2006)

How thick are the bodies of the Grip and Mini-Grip? Look chunky in the photos. I couldn't find a measurement online.


----------



## Fringe (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't know off hand, but the full size rides as if it were not there and when you need it wham, nice full size knife to the rescue.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> How thick are the bodies of the Grip and Mini-Grip? Look chunky in the photos. I couldn't find a measurement online.


0.63" and 0.48" respectively.


----------



## kbog (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, I will buck the trend here (no pun intended).

I have a Griptilian and like it for the Axis lock. It is fast to open and close one handed. The downside is that the handle feels really cheap. It feels like plastic and sounds like plastic when flicking the blade open and closed. To its credit, it is strong and the 3/4 liners keep it from flexing when squeezed. I however, don't think I will but an FRN handled knife again, for this reason. It just feels cheap. The Ritter grip did not change the handle and so it is an excellent blade in the same cheap feeling handle. If you like that sort of thing, then buy it as it will serve you well.

To address the "primitive" lockback design poster: I agree that generally Axis locks are faster. All of the Axis locks I have handled were very efficient in opening and closing. Yet my Spyderco Manix with lockback remains the fastest opening and closing knife I have ever handled. It takes some practice and strength, but depressing the lockbar with the first finger and holding the knife with thumb and middlefinger allows the blade to swing freely. I think that the mass of the leaf shaped blade also helps make this folder open and close so well. If that doesn't work, there are at least 3 other ways to open the folder with one hand...

With all of that, I have NEVER needed to open or close a folder that fast. I can't imagine a situation where a faster deployment would be needed than just using the thumb to push the blade open. Some might say self defense. I hope I never need to find out. The fact is, flicking open and closed is fun, but probably not necessary in most cases. Enter Sebenza...

I will finally add that my Spyderco Scorpius (lockback) will not behave like the Manix. It is much too tight at the pivot to flick and the blade doesn't have the same mass.


----------



## Grubbster (Mar 12, 2006)

I carry a Nemesis Imp. You can see them here


----------



## chamenos (Mar 12, 2006)

Kbog, I assume you're referring to my earlier post? 

I agree that I've never needed to open a knife that quick, and using the thumbhole or thumbstud as designed is more than quick enough, but it is a nice feature to have. I can open my Pacific Salt just as easily as my 555s, but I often need to close it one-handed, which I am unable to do with the Pacific Salt's lockback.

With regards to the Griptilian series feeling cheap due to the material of the scales, I do concur but they compare much more favourably to the Spydero Endura/Delica 3 I was considering then. The Griptilian knives feel much better and looked more "polished", and have much less flex due to the steel liners (full liners, in the case of the Mini-Griptilians). The new Endura/Delica 4 have liners now, but the main reason I chose my BM 555s over the Delica was ergonomics.

To the original poster, another important decision you'll have to make after choosing the model of knife is the edge-type (plain, serrated, or combo), which might warrant a whole new thread for discussion on its own


----------



## Charlie Fox (Mar 12, 2006)

Kinda old school but I like the Gerber LST or Lariat.


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hmmm, interesting thread. I have a Benchmade Pika right now and love it. The only problem is that its too big. The blade is well over three inches. I had a Colt Cobra folder a while back that was a good size except it was a real piece of crap. But I'm looking for something that size. Keep the idea's coming.


----------



## my name is fake (Mar 12, 2006)

i forgot to mention one more criteria:


it has to be shorter(smaller?) than my existing BM Gravitator 425, which i use for camping/trekking. Its much to big & awkward for EDC.

Keep those suggestions coming! thanks...


----------



## flashlight (Mar 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I really like the Benchmite, they can be had both as auto and as manual action.



If I'm not wrong only the Benchmite 310AS Ltd. Edition (shown above) comes with a combo edge. I got mine for around $86 excluding shipping. My Benchmite Auto 3100 cost me around $77 excl. shipping.

The Boker Ceramics are nice (I had the 2030 & have a Gamma B-88, $70) but I don't think they come in combo edge either.

It appears that the Benchmade Mini-Griptilians are a popular choice so I'm now waiting for the Doug Ritter Limited Edition M2-Steel Version Mini-RSK Mk1 HS ($125). 

Well, anyway, here's my humble collection  -




Kershaw Ken Onion Rescue Blur 1675RDST
Mcusta Take Damascus MCU33D
Vero Beach Machine Mini-UDT
Boker Ceramic Gamma B-88
Benchmade Benchmite 3100
Benchmite Benchmite 310AS Ltd. Edition


----------



## kbog (Mar 12, 2006)

chamenos said:


> Kbog, I assume you're referring to my earlier post?
> 
> I agree that I've never needed to open a knife that quick, and using the thumbhole or thumbstud as designed is more than quick enough, but it is a nice feature to have. I can open my Pacific Salt just as easily as my 555s, but I often need to close it one-handed, which I am unable to do with the Pacific Salt's lockback.
> 
> With regards to the Griptilian series feeling cheap due to the material of the scales, I do concur but they compare much more favourably to the Spydero Endura/Delica 3 I was considering then. The Griptilian knives feel much better and looked more "polished", and have much less flex due to the steel liners (full liners, in the case of the Mini-Griptilians). The new Endura/Delica 4 have liners now, but the main reason I chose my BM 555s over the Delica was ergonomics.



Looking back, it was your post. I didn't remember at the time so I just wrote "to the poster who said...."

I did not buy the Endura or Delica FRN for the reasons you mentioned. In fact, I have the griptilian because of the same reasons you mentioned. I liked it for a while, but those scales never won me over. I think I am done with FRN. I'll stick to metals, G10 and Micarta now...


----------



## John N (Mar 12, 2006)

Another vote for the Doug Ritter Mini-RSK by Benchmade.

Great size, great blade layout, great steel, and the Axis lock is super cool. Ambi friendly, and one hand opening. 

A lot of knife for the price IMO.

(It also comes in yellow 

-john


----------



## jclarksnakes (Mar 13, 2006)

Look at the Benchmade 707 Sequel. I have one and love it. I carried a Mini Griptillian for quite awhile and it was great but it just did not look dressy enough for the few times I actually do get dressed up. I got the 707 because it has the axis lock and is similar size but it looks like a higher price dressier knife. As soon as I got it it just seemed to feel better in hand as well as look nicer than the mini grip so it is now my EDC. I think you can get one on Ebay for around $110. A little more than you mentioned but IMO well worth the price. These Benchmade axis lock knives are great. I open the mini grip and the 707 so fast that people always think I have a switchblade. 
jc


----------



## flashlight (Mar 13, 2006)

jclarksnakes said:


> Look at the Benchmade 707 Sequel. I have one and love it. I carried a Mini Griptillian for quite awhile and it was great but it just did not look dressy enough for the few times I actually do get dressed up. I got the 707 because it has the axis lock and is similar size but it looks like a higher price dressier knife. As soon as I got it it just seemed to feel better in hand as well as look nicer than the mini grip so it is now my EDC. I think you can get one on Ebay for around $110. A little more than you mentioned but IMO well worth the price. These Benchmade axis lock knives are great. I open the mini grip and the 707 so fast that people always think I have a switchblade.
> jc



Emergency Options has them on sale at $96.31.


----------



## blake711 (Mar 13, 2006)

I like Sog and Columbia river knives in less than 100 knife. Check out http://www.dantesknife.com/ this guy is awesome and has great prices. he also dose lazer etching on knives that looks superub. He is my only sorce for knives.


----------



## Steve Andrews (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's a Mini RSK/707 comparison photo, which may help you decide.











As far as I know the RSK is not available semi serrated at this time.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 13, 2006)

Monolith said:


> 0.63" and 0.48" respectively.



Ah, there's the trick. The Centofante III and its 3 1/8" blade is 0.4"


----------



## Minjin (Mar 13, 2006)

I've handled a Mini griptillian and I don't see what people like about it. Its a cheap feeling knife thats bulky for its size when in the pocket. The action isn't very smooth (at least when new). And I don't find the knife to be ergonomic. :shrug:

As for Spyderco lockbacks, I've never encountered one I couldn't close with one hand.

Mark


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 13, 2006)

Spydercos take some practive one-hand closing. Basically you hold it with the cutting edge down and push the lock with your thumb. Keep your index finger right against the unsharpened part of the blade, then flick down.

The only problem is that my C3 has a very long edge--bloody finger the first couple times. I wish I could find something this length, this thickness, and this price with an Axis-style lock.


----------



## VWTim (Mar 13, 2006)

One of my BM's had a rough axis lock when new, after a few openings they smooth right up. I can depress the lock and the blade swings open due to gravity.


----------



## WoodsWalker (Mar 14, 2006)

I have lurked here for some time now and have really enjoyed reading the various posts. I have learned a lot and feel that I know many of you. Thanks!

I have a Spyderco Native and the full size Ritter Grip from Benchmade, both in S30V steel. Both are great knives for the price. IMHO, it would be hard to go wrong with either one.


----------



## not2bright (Mar 14, 2006)

I second, or third, or whatever, the Spyderco Native mentioned in the thread.

The Spyderco Native at WallyWorld has the SV30 blade and is made in the Golden, CO (USA) factory.

For $40 it can't be beat. The native usually sells for $75 and is worth every penny at that price.


----------

